# Great meeting of TOTUG today!!!



## BarCol (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Roy and Eira, Bob and Suzann, Keith for the presentation and Mike from DAE - a really good meeting and terrific to see so many of our TOTUGGERS and new TUGGERS out today.  

Thanks Alton and Moira - wherever you are - for the venue..


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll second that, Barb!  It sure was a packed house, probably one of our largest turnouts yet.  It was so good to see you and everyone else.  Kudos to all our volunteers, and especially to you for your computer wizardry!

Dori


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 28, 2007)

*Thanks again to all*

We had a great time. The border crossing was very easy. We ate at the Fallsview and came back to the US at about 9:30. There were no cars going into the US and only a few heading back to Canada. Woopee!!


----------



## BarCol (Oct 29, 2007)

that's great to hear Karen...I guess all the shoppers ahd spent their money early - eitehr that or they were onthe brdige you weren't?????

If we don't see you before then have a super winter in PV and Cancun!


----------



## CSB (Oct 29, 2007)

*A big Thank YOU!*

A wonderful meeting. Thank you to all the people who worked hard to make this meeting (and the previous ones) possible.

Looking forward to spring and our next meeting!


----------

